# Looking for a purple polish



## Christa W (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey everyone!  I am desperately trying to find a replacement for a long retired polish I love by L'Oreal called Nightlife. It was from the Jet Set line and was sold back in the late 90's early 2000's.  I actually just found the other polish I was crazy for on Ebay but I can't find anymore of this one so I want a duplicate.  It's a dark purple with a silver shimmer.  If anyone has one similar whether mainstream or indie I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 15, 2014)

It looks similar to 806176 Purple Palate by Finger Paints. I also think FP has another similar color, but I don't own it. I look at them every time I go to Sally Beauty Supply. I think Purple Palate is more glittery while the other one has a more shimery base with smaller microglitter. I do own Purple Palate and I am seeing way more sparkle and flecks of gold.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks similar to 806176 Purple Palate by Finger Paints. I also think FP has another similar color, but I don't own it. I look at them every time I go to Sally Beauty Supply. I think Purple Palate is more glittery while the other one has a more shimery base with smaller microglitter. I do own Purple Palate and I am seeing way more sparkle and flecks of gold.
Thanks I think with Fingerpaints being BOGO right now with coupon maybe tomorrow I will head over to Sally.  I have my eyes on Zoya Julieanne although that is a duochrome and I don't think it's a dupe to mine.  I have sort of similar colors but nothing even close.  I did pick up FP A Grape Catch which has the similar sparkle just a much lighter more blue toned shade of polish.  I know it's hard just trying to look at a picture too and not seeing it in person.  I do appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

Does your L'Oreal polish have a number on it? A bunch of the Jet Set polishes are listed only by number online.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

Check out Zoya Mimi and Zoya Suri while you're at it. I'm not sure if either is a dupe, but you will probably like them.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, maybe try OPI Ink, Essie Sexy Divide, or Essie Damsel in a Dress.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

> Does your L'Oreal polish have a number on it? A bunch of the Jet Set polishes are listed only by number online.


 450


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

> Check out Zoya Mimi and Zoya Suri while you're at it. I'm not sure if either is a dupe, but you will probably like them.


 Probably going to do a Zoya order for the free mini Magical pixies and Mimi was one I picked. I just looked up some swatches of it and Mimi looks a lot like OPI Grape...Set...Match which I just bought yesterday. Still on the fence since Julieanne is one I will be getting for sure. Debating if they are too similar.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

Spent all day trying to find a purple with no luck.  I even brought my swatches and bottle with me. Sinful Colors had an old polish called Punk Rock Purple which reminded me of this too but they don't make it anymore.  I am beginning to think nobody likes this shade and maybe it's "dated" but it's my favorite!!!! I will not give up!!!  I may have a hard time finding anything now too with spring colors on the horizon.  I even emailed L'Oreal asking for help!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not dated. I have a purple, recent too, that's similar. HOWEVER I'm in the middle of going through my collection so I'm not sure where I have it.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

I saw a blog post that claimed China Glaze Let's Groove is similar to Nightlife.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

> > Check out Zoya Mimi and Zoya Suri while you're at it. I'm not sure if either is a dupe, but you will probably like them.
> 
> 
> Probably going to do a Zoya order for the free mini Magical pixies and Mimi was one I picked. I just looked up some swatches of it and Mimi looks a lot like OPI Grape...Set...Match which I just bought yesterday. Still on the fence since Julieanne is one I will be getting for sure. Debating if they are too similar.


 Julieanne is quite a bit darker than Mimi. Grape Set Match is very similar to Mimi, but Mimi has bigger flecks and Grape Set Match has more colors of flecks.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw a blog post that claimed China Glaze Let's Groove is similar to Nightlife.
Oooh I will check it out!  I found one that's close at Dollar General of all places.  LA Colors Razzle.  I haven't swatched it yet.  Also notice my manicure from Valentine's is still on!  I have only noticed that that top coat seems to have "worn off" when I was cleaning and some of the larger glitters are starting to catch on things.  3 days is a heck of a long time for me!





On the nail wheel.  Not even close!  It's pretty and I will wear it but it's much, much lighter!


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Julieanne is quite a bit darker than Mimi. Grape Set Match is very similar to Mimi, but Mimi has bigger flecks and Grape Set Match has more colors of flecks.
Julieanne appears to be a duochrome and Mimi is not correct?


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

> > Julieanne is quite a bit darker than Mimi. Grape Set Match is very similar to Mimi, but Mimi has bigger flecks and Grape Set Match has more colors of flecks.
> 
> 
> Julieanne appears to be a duochrome and Mimi is not correct?


 From the blog cilucia.blogspot.com:


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 16, 2014)

From the blog The Polishaholic, first in the shade and second in the sun:


----------



## Christa W (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From the blog The Polishaholic, first in the shade and second in the sun:







Sweet!  I have Back In My Gloria Days too LOL. I think I am going to pass on Mimi for now.  I am going for Neely, Julieanne, Hudson and Dillon I think.  I might change my mind before the 19th as I am set to get my other polish from that collection Rebel on Tuesday.  If I like the finish I am ordering those for sure.  Mimi is on my list for Earth Day or the next promo.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 19, 2014)

I cancelled my Zoya order.  I changed my mind and who am I kidding, I don't want mini pixies!!  I would rather just wait for the next sale and get them full sized or there is an Ulta opening up only 20 min from my house soon so maybe I will wait until then.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 19, 2014)

I did find another close purple.  I am going to do some comparisons tonight to see if they are dupes.  It's Grape by Revlon


----------



## bluelion (Feb 19, 2014)

It reminds me of Rendezvous With You, by China Glaze, except it might be more shimmery than the L'Oreal.


----------



## Christa W (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It reminds me of Rendezvous With You, by China Glaze, except it might be more shimmery than the L'Oreal.
Is that from this past fall collection?  I didn't think of that one.

I have bought so many purple polishes in the past week LOL.  I will have to find this one and look at it.

Also I am so thankful for all of your suggestions everyone!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## bluelion (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it's from last fall's Autumn Nights collection. So it might be hard to find in stores, but easy enough online.


----------



## Nic1986 (Feb 26, 2014)

It looks SO much like a Hard Candy mini I got in a set for Christmas, which of course isn't named. Maybe you can look thru swatches and see if they have a dupe you like


----------



## Christa W (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks SO much like a Hard Candy mini I got in a set for Christmas, which of course isn't named. Maybe you can look thru swatches and see if they have a dupe you like 




Good idea.  I saw some I almost bought for myself around Christmas.  I have bought like 20 purples since I started this post to try and find one and I have some really cool ones but no luck.  I am willing to try any option any brand any size!!!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks SO much like a Hard Candy mini I got in a set for Christmas, which of course isn't named. Maybe you can look thru swatches and see if they have a dupe you like 




Good idea.  I saw some I almost bought for myself around Christmas.  I have bought like 20 purples since I started this post to try and find one and I have some really cool ones but no luck.  I am willing to try any option any brand any size!!!


You could do the ultimate purple polish comparison blog post. Maybe in sections, since you have more purple polishes in the same color neighborhood than you have fingers.


----------



## MichelleFace (Feb 28, 2014)

If you want to find a replacement purple shimmer polish you can just go to brisknails.com and it'll show you pics for inspiration and good deals on Amazon. You can sort by colors and styles...


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a similar colour. Its a gel polish but it doesn't need a base/top coat. its called gelove princess violet. Im sure if you google it you will find it. Il try and find the link


----------



## Christa W (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You could do the ultimate purple polish comparison blog post. Maybe in sections, since you have more purple polishes in the same color neighborhood than you have fingers.
I am so going to do this.


----------



## Christa W (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so done buying any more purple polish.  If Rendezvous With You isn't close... I give up.  I bought 2 purple polishes today that I shouldn't have because I was thinking they might be close.  We have an OPI section in my grocery store which I know is like a big "no no" but it stocks old shades and they used to be $5.99 (now $7.99) so I grabbed Lincoln Park at Midnight and Ink.  Neither are a match but both are stunners.  I think the Lincoln Part at Midnight is actually the closest of any of the shades I have purchased.  On the nail Nightlife isn't quite as shimmery as it looks in the bottle so I expect I will love RWY but it won't be a match.  Even L'Oreal's Facebook couldn't help me.  I now own some of the most fantastic purple polishes ever.  I am having a major case of buyer's remorse over these two though.  Money will be tight for a few weeks and I spent $16.00 trying to duplicate a nail polish from the 1990's.  Something is wrong with me LOL.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so done buying any more purple polish.  If Rendezvous With You isn't close... I give up.  I bought 2 purple polishes today that I shouldn't have because I was thinking they might be close.  We have an OPI section in my grocery store which I know is like a big "no no" but it stocks old shades and they used to be $5.99 (now $7.99) so I grabbed Lincoln Park at Midnight and Ink.  Neither are a match but both are stunners.  I think the Lincoln Part at Midnight is actually the closest of any of the shades I have purchased.  On the nail Nightlife isn't quite as shimmery as it looks in the bottle so I expect I will love RWY but it won't be a match.  Even L'Oreal's Facebook couldn't help me.  I now own some of the most fantastic purple polishes ever.  I am having a major case of buyer's remorse over these two though.  Money will be tight for a few weeks and I spent $16.00 trying to duplicate a nail polish from the 1990's.  Something is wrong with me LOL.

I think whatever is wrong with you is wrong with me, too. I was painting my friends nails the other night and when she asked for dark reds/berries to choose from I brought out 60+ polishes, which was only some of my reds/berries and only from my Untried section. And my favorite colors are green, purple, and blue (in that order), so it wasn't even from a favorite color section!






 Oh, but I do love the berries and wines and her nails looked amazing.

Well, you're now the queen of purple polish. I think OPI Ink is gorgeous, although it is one that I don't own.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 20, 2014)

Given how easy nail polish is to just mix on your own, I'd go that route. You can make any shade you want. If you bought a purple that wasn't what you were going for, just mix it up. I do it all the time. I often need to dump some out of the bottle to make room, but then, when was the last time you used up a full bottle of nail polish? I consider it no loss to make a perfect shade. And FYI...I share your purple addiction. I've bought many a blue, pink, or silver shade, only to mix them up with something that turns them purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Given how easy nail polish is to just mix on your own, I'd go that route. You can make any shade you want. If you bought a purple that wasn't what you were going for, just mix it up. I do it all the time. I often need to dump some out of the bottle to make room, but then, when was the last time you used up a full bottle of nail polish? I consider it no loss to make a perfect shade. And FYI...I share your purple addiction. I've bought many a blue, pink, or silver shade, only to mix them up with something that turns them purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Trust me I have thought about it.  I might try some frankening this weekend.

I got Rendezvous With You in the mail and OMG is it pretty.  I may not have found my perfect match but I think I just found the perfect replacement.  It's slightly more red toned than Nightlife as well as much more of a foil finish and I LOVE THAT... I am so happy I think I can get buy with all the rest of them that I bought.

(notice my slip up I said buy instead of by)

These are just the dark purple shimmery ones...


----------



## bluelion (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I got Rendezvous With You in the mail and OMG is it pretty.  I may not have found my perfect match but I think I just found the perfect replacement.  It's slightly more red toned than Nightlife as well as much more of a foil finish and I LOVE THAT... I am so happy I think I can get buy with all the rest of them that I bought.

 

I'm so dorkily excited for you because that was the color I suggested. Yay!


----------



## Christa W (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so dorkily excited for you because that was the color I suggested. Yay!
That's awesome.  I give you all the credit!!  Too bad there wasn't a prize or something LOL!!


----------

